# Front Fiberglass Cap Warped



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I uncovered my TT yesterday for the first time since the winter (had a tarp over it). Everything looked fine except when I looked at the top of the fiberglass on the front cap it has rolls in it and looks like it is warped. Has anyone else seen this and what can be done about it? It appears like there was too much heat under the tarp but it was on the TT loosely and could breathe fine.
I will try to upload some photos.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is classic Filon delamination. Typically due to heat and water infiltration. Check the top marker lights and make sure they are sealed.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks CamperAndy. USAA sent an appraiser out to check out my situation. She said she has seen over 15k RV's and never seen this before. She called her supervisor and called me back right away. She basically said the same thing you stated. Keystone had an issue between 2005 to 2008 with the glue they were using that causes delamination in temperature changes. She looked it over very well and said there were no leaks or water issues evident. She is going to send her report to USAA on Monday, but not sure if they will cover anything.

Wish I could post a couple pics, but don't remember how to attach them in the forums. I tried to do it through a link in my dropbox but it didn't seem to work. Oh well I will let you know what the final outcome is when I find out. I think I fixed the link to dropbox below:

Front left pic

Front right pic

Front lower pic

Full view pic


----------

